# kymco owners



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

wheres all the kymco owners at??? this is pretty much the only "active" atv forum with a other brand on it. :33:


----------



## lileiger (Apr 23, 2013)

well any arctic cat 425 or smaller owner is also a kymco owner lol maybe try looking in the AC forums...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

dstelly has been rep'ing them pretty strong with his "baby cat nasty" 425 race bike. He's honestly got me considering their SxS for the wifey.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jp hes thinking hard on there 700 and racing it. talked to him about that a few months back


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep. He's getting tired of Cat's complete lack of support.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yup hes racing for performance now


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Right here! I have a 366 kymco/cat and couldn't be happier with it, I had Dwight Stelly build it and it is ON POINT! They are bad bikes, this 366 is no slouch! I have videos of it in the arctic cat picture thread!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mud pro where u from? Dwight lives 4 mins from me lol


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm from central LA, Alexandria area. Not sure how me and Dwight got in contact, I guess over the highlifter forums.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dwight & James are tight, so I would expect to start seeing more & more impressive things from the Kymco's.


----------

